# ABSOLUTE PIG!!!



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry fellas I wish I posting a picture of a slob perch instead... Anyway I took the wife out to Stony Creek metro park on Sunday for an early evening sit for some pike action. This shout goes out to THE ABSOLUTE PIG who left all his trash and his bag of crap out on the ice.. Cmon man really.. If you are on this site and reading this please do the right thing next time.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately happens all to often. See this on a spot I fish often on Saturday and Sunday mornings, guys out at night doing more partying then fishing. I pick up beer cans,cigarette packs,bait containers, propane bottles, etc! If ya haul it in haul it out! !!!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

crossneyes said:


> Unfortunately happens all to often. See this on a spot I fish often on Saturday and Sunday mornings, guys out at night doing more partying then fishing. I pick up beer cans,cigarette packs,bait containers, propane bottles, etc! If ya haul it in haul it out! !!!


Must have been the same pigs in N E kent county at least 3 pks worth of butts, wrappers and a lot of gross yellow urination spots .


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

i found cigarette butts everywhere last weekend. i picked up the ones i could while i was fishing.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

We always have a trash bag in the Jeep so when I'm loading the boat, my wife picks up trash. It would be nice if we never had to do that any more.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Glass beer bottles are me favorite. frozen in the ice


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I pick up Coffee cans with burned toilet paper all the time along with the cigarette butts.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Ice Fisherman are the Absolute worst pigs imo


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> Ice Fisherman are the Absolute worst pigs imo


Most leave it as they found it .They have their bad 10 % like every thing else.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Divers Down said:


> Ice Fisherman are the Absolute worst pigs imo


Easy how you say that! Your lumping us all in a group. The guy's I fish with clean up after the certain amount of slobs out there.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I pick up trash....cigarette butts, ehhh im not interested in hepatitis


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

crossneyes said:


> Easy how you say that! Your lumping us all in a group. The guy's I fish with clean up after the certain amount of slobs out there.


Just my opinion cuz I've seen much cleaner public duck blinds and deer woods.
The marina I fished last weekend had trash (wrappers, butts, bait cups, cans) around 50% of the holes, that probably more of an accurate number of pigs imo.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry about that, but that many Keystone Lights just rip up my stomach. I would have grabbed my bag of poop, but my hands were full, the cardboard beer case got wet and fell apart. So I had to carry all my empties by hand. Ten cents is ten cents, I'm sure you understand.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I pick up Coffee cans with burned toilet paper all the time along with the cigarette butts.


What are these used for? Small fires?


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

danikowa said:


> What are these used for? Small fires?


Ye you put a roll of toilet paper soaked in alcohol inside it use it like a heater


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

It was me. Thanks for picking it all up! I would have but I knew someone would do it for me....


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> Just my opinion cuz I've seen much cleaner public duck blinds and deer woods.
> The marina I fished last weekend had trash (wrappers, butts, bait cups, cans) around 50% of the holes, that probably more of an accurate number of pigs imo.


I think a lot of it is the drinking. Illegal to drink and hunt, plus you're supposed to be quiet anyway. Fishing calls for a case of brews, andf you're ice fishing it's going to call for a bottle to stay warm


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> Just my opinion cuz I've seen much cleaner public duck blinds and deer woods.
> The marina I fished last weekend had trash (wrappers, butts, bait cups, cans) around 50% of the holes, that probably more of an accurate number of pigs imo.


I have to agree. The fact that you can ice fish with minimal investment , brings out the trash of the outdoor community , literally! First ice last year , had a small inlet near me that was littered with a thirty pack of beer cans , trash . This was the first group to get on ice . Needless to say legal access was shut down .


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Unfortunately there are no shortage of slobs who ice fish. Especially on LSC.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I think there should be a deposit on cigarette butts everywhere I go I see them on the roads lakes rivers anywhere people access there's cig butts it's sickening


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm just glad another shanty wasn't urinated on. IMO, real crisis was averted.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fishmagnetmike said:


> I think there should be a deposit on cigarette butts everywhere I go I see them on the roads lakes rivers anywhere people access there's cig butts it's sickening


Do more smokers ice fish or more ice fisherman smoke? Deep man


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys the same thing happens during softwater. just the trash goers into the lake bottom. People just don't care. And there is no one to stop/ticket them/


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

cscott711 said:


> I'm just glad another shanty wasn't urinated on. IMO, real crisis was averted.


The last year I had my permanent shanty out I went out one day and the entire inside of the open end was covered in yellow ice .Thank god for portables .


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

Thirty pointer said:


> The last year I had my permanent shanty out I went out one day and the entire inside of the open end was covered in yellow ice .Thank god for portables .


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess when yourself is trash you can't see it when you leave. Like looking in the mirror.


----------



## gotchatoday (Dec 29, 2012)

stampman said:


> I guess when yourself is trash you can't see it when you leave. Like looking in the mirror.


And this is the reason why canal house owners don't want these losers in their canal. I hope one day that canals stay private and people aren't allowed to fish on them for this very reason. Get a life people and clean up after yourself. Sad that people have to clean up after others.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok so what I want to know is how those sloppy Bass TURDS are able to lick the can of Freetos Nacho Cheese clean without cutting there tongue off and then throw it on the ice?


----------



## Jeepfisherman (Nov 19, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> Ice Fisherman are the Absolute worst pigs imo


Wait till you see the Huron after the stock trout opener! It's an absolute mind- numbing wreck. I usually pick up a fair share but last year I stopped for sanitary reasons when I got to a pile containing like 9 beef jerkey wrappers, bottle of popov, and a pair or women's panties. Hell I just wished that pile could talk, could you imagine that story?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Jeepfisherman said:


> Wait till you see the Huron after the stock trout opener! It's an absolute mind- numbing wreck. I usually pick up a fair share but last year I stopped for sanitary reasons when I got to a pile containing like 9 beef jerkey wrappers, bottle of popov, and a pair or women's panties. Hell I just wished that pile could talk, could you imagine that story?


Yea! Those bait fisherman are terrible!!!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeepfisherman said:


> Wait till you see the Huron after the stock trout opener! It's an absolute mind- numbing wreck. I usually pick up a fair share but last year I stopped for sanitary reasons when I got to a pile containing like 9 beef jerkey wrappers, bottle of popov, and a pair or women's panties. Hell I just wished that pile could talk, could you imagine that story?


Bank dwellers get the silver medal in the Pig olympics.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> Bank dwellers get the silver medal in the Pig olympics.


Not trying to be argumentative but I've seen a lot of guys with nice boats flip a cigarette out of their truck window or over the side of their boats.


----------



## DennisRS (May 4, 2012)

I agree, if you have room to bring things in you have room to bring them out. The only issue is that more people need to speak up if they see these things happening while they are happening.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

DennisRS said:


> I agree, if you have room to bring things in you have room to bring them out. The only issue is that more people need to speak up if they see these things happening while they are happening.


I guess that's true but personally I find it pretty stupid to bring back EMPTY beer cans or EMPTY propane tanks. Pointless.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I guess that's true but personally I find it pretty stupid to bring back EMPTY beer cans or EMPTY propane tanks. Pointless.


It's all good
They just sink to the bottom when it thaws right.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> It's all good
> They just sink to the bottom when it thaws right.


Right you can't even tell they were there. Plus my empty chew cans make for some good pucks for the kids out there. I've seen this old man out there with a bag picking up our beer cans, he's prolly made a couple hundred bucks out there off of us!


----------



## speters427 (Feb 1, 2011)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I guess that's true but personally I find it pretty stupid to bring back EMPTY beer cans or EMPTY propane tanks. Pointless.


I sincerely hope your joking....


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Right you can't even tell they were there. Plus my empty chew cans make for some good pucks for the kids out there. I've seen this old man out there with a bag picking up our beer cans, he's prolly made a couple hundred bucks out there off of us!


See, your helping out the children and elderly. Thanks for your service


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

That's why I only leave blood next to my holes on the ice... walleye fever


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

perchoholic said:


> Sorry fellas I wish I posting a picture of a slob perch instead... Anyway I took the wife out to Stony Creek metro park on Sunday for an early evening sit for some pike action. This shout goes out to THE ABSOLUTE PIG who left all his trash and his bag of crap out on the ice.. Cmon man really.. If you are on this site and reading this please do the right thing next time.


----------

